# Vonage



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Got it.
Love it!
web surfing will not affect voice quality.
Phone conversations will affect web usage.
You will not really see any differance in just serfing the web, but downloading files slow down a little.
We're using DSL on our local phone line and DW needed a second line for work.
Hello Vonage.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Our household is actually thinking about going completely wireless. No more land line







I am pretty old school when it comes to phones so giving this up will be hard to do. We are still on the fence with this idea.

Thor


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Remember Vonage is the WWW unsecure internet. If you want cheap IP based phone use your cable tv provider if possible.

Cable just uses IP to transport your phone connection. Your phone never rides the "superhighway"

I've got Comcast internet 6meg and their digital voice phone service.
The phone modem shares the same case as the internet modem. The phone side has 20hr battery backup and works with every phone in the house including my alarm system.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

We have used it for 6 months with no issue. My total monthly bill is $27.54 for unlimited calling any time in the US. The only issue is if the cable goes down so does the phone. We use a multi set cordless phone with the base plugged into the router. Does not interfere with the wireless router.

Jared


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

We have had it now for about 6 months with no problems. As stated above, the donwsides are that when the cable goes, so does the phone. That is what we have cellphones for right?! Also, if you want more than one phone you will need to get an expandable cordless system. However, I did hear that if you took another phone cord out of your router, and plugged it into your phone jack, then the rest of the system will be "charged" and able to plug in a phone to any jack. I havent tried it yet but it sounds like it might work







.

Bill


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Grunt0311 said:


> However, I did hear that if you took another phone cord out of your router, and plugged it into your phone jack, then the rest of the system will be "charged" and able to plug in a phone to any jack. I havent tried it yet but it sounds like it might work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

kjdj said:


> Grunt0311 said:
> 
> 
> > However, I did hear that if you took another phone cord out of your router, and plugged it into your phone jack, then the rest of the system will be "charged" and able to plug in a phone to any jack.Â I havent tried it yet but it sounds like it might work
> ...


A man of few words, I like it!














action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Should also understand the 911 calls are not traceable via VoIP connections, so if you anyone in your house needed help and called 911 they would not be able to trace it back to an address.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Should also understand the 911 calls are not traceable via VoIP connections, so if you anyone in your house needed help and called 911 they would not be able to trace it back to an address.
> [snapback]79539[/snapback]​


That is true and bears repeating.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> <{POST_SNAPBACK}>[/post][/right]


A man of few words, I like it!














action
[/quote]

Bill,
Have you tried this yet? We just got Vonage and am
considering trying this...

MaeJae


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I keep a "regular" phone because of my alarm system. I don't think it could be programmed to work with wireless, as it's hard-wired to the phone line.
Darlene


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

Katrina said:


> <{POST_SNAPBACK}>[/post][/right]


That is true and bears repeating.
[/quote]

This and this alone is the only thing that would make me NOT do this. You don't appreciate enhanced 911 until you need it. Also if there is an emergency in your area you won't get the reverse 911 either.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Could you then assume that reverse 911 also would not work?


----------



## Smithy6 (Oct 13, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> <{POST_SNAPBACK}>[/post][/right]


A man of few words, I like it!














action
[/quote]

Bill,
Have you tried this yet? We just got Vonage and am
considering trying this...

MaeJae








[/quote]

Yes - I tried this and it worked fine. What did not work was trying to get our 2nd line working. For some reason, even with 2 ports on our phone modem our system did not like the 2nd line being connected and we got very choppy packets of voice data. A bot like listening to a phone conversation, but only hearing 1/2 seconds bursts and having to fillin the gaps.

We decided in the end it was too much hassle and went back to our old phone company - however, beware - here lies the problem. When you have Vonage transfer your existing number to their service, it then no longer becomes available if you want to go back to it. When we went back to the prehistoric non -internet phone it worked a lot better but we were forced to take a new number. A major p in the a.

Forewarned is fore-armed!

Smithy6


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Our local cable/phone/internet provider has the enhanced 911. If I call 911 they will know where to find me unless the powers out , then I won't be making any calls anyway. James


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We have been using ViaTalk for the past few months since SunRocket went belly up. We have been very happy with the service, no problems yet (knock on wood). They have enhanced 911, no long distance and a host of other features and @ $199 for two years, you can't beat it.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I work for the phone company so I can give you some pretty good advice for once









There was a question on plugging the 2nd vonage line directly into a wall jack and firing up all the house jacks, yes that will work IF you are using cable for your internet, you will need to go to the phone box on the side of back of your house and open up the sled, unplug or open depending on the type, thus you don't try to back feed your vonage back to the phone Co. If you use DSL of any kind you can still do this but need to get creative with your wiring. Your DSL will typically be on the White Blue (older house red green) pair from the phone box outside. You need to rewire that to either the white green, preferred for DSL because it isn't cut through all the jacks or the white brown (older house yellow black) White Orange is typically wired through for a 2nd phone line and can cause a bridge tap condition and knock out your DSL signal. You will then need to rewire your jack where the DSL modem is to what ever color you chose. I recommend where the DSL and vonage box are you get a duel jack, put the white blue pair on one jack and the white green pair with the DSL on the other jack. At the phone box outside leave the white blue dangling and not connected. If you have a phone panel in your basement or garage you will more than likely have to attach the green pairs as they will be open there. once you have dial tone on the Green pair or yellow black pair at the jack your golden.

Clear as mud?

Questions feel free to PM or reply here.

Bill

Oh ya, quick edit. 911 does not work yet so use your cell phone so they can triangulate your position. You can call 911 with VOIP but they can not ANI your location.


----------

